# Tito's second agility weekend, day 1



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito was tired today, after we were up all night with Toby. But none-the-less he did a great job, with Q's in both NAP and NJP. 
In NAP he got 1st place with a 100 score and 12 seconds under course time, for a NEW TITLE!!!! 
In NJP he got 1st place with a 95 score and 8 seconds under course time. This was his second NJP leg, because he had NQ'd last weekend.
I'm pretty proud of the little monster boy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW, way to go Tito !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot - Woot!! Congratulations  Great job!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Barb and Tito!!!!! New letters to put behind the big guys name!!!!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Go Team Tito!! You are such a good dog Tito--so proud of all you accomplish!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Congrats!! You guys will have that MACH in no time!  

Good luck finishing your NJP tomorrow!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mlopez said:


> You guys will have that MACH in no time!


They run preferred, you mean their PACH


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on another great show!
Whoohoo go Tito..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Barb, You are truly remarkable. Are you the ENERGIZER BUNNY? I am so proud of what you have accomplished with your dogs. BIG HUGS for YOU and TITO!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tito, YOU D'Man! Congratulations!!! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! He's doing great!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> They run preferred, you mean their PACH


Oh yeah! I didn't know they called it a PACH. Cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Barb<:

I'm so sorry about the bad night... I hope this one is better and things get better with the old guy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on Tito's new title! Also hope Toby is doing much better.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAAAAAAHOOOOOO!!!!!

Way to go on the additional alphabet soup!!! I have a feeling he is going to be stinging along lots of agility titles before long!

We are so proud of you guys!!!! Mira is swooning over a new agility boy! (I showed her the action pics form last weekend)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay Team Tito! Huge congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> They run preferred, you mean their PACH


At the trial yesterday, one of the handlers mentioned by the days end, he fully expected his dog to have his aMUCK 3 - one aMUCK for each course he ran amuck in  Novice is so much fun LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job, BOTH of you! I love agility!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> At the trial yesterday, one of the handlers mentioned by the days end, he fully expected his dog to have his aMUCK 3 - one aMUCK for each course he ran amuck in  Novice is so much fun LOL


OMG that is SO funny! I love it when people don't take this so seriously and can have fun in their mishaps. I have a friend who fell running her dog and broke her hand. She stayed finished her last class before going to the ER. She still laughs about it. Hey things happen.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

K9data is going to have 2 pages just for all of Tito's titles! Congrats!


----------

